# gastroenterology



## charlin (Dec 17, 2010)

We have just taken on a gastro practice.  When an EGD & colonoscopy are done on the same day....is that a modifier 51 or 59?  They do introduce two different scopes...two different orifices...which is correct?  Thanks. Lin


----------



## btadlock1 (Dec 17, 2010)

59 is the one you need in this situation.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Dec 20, 2010)

*No modifier needed*

You do *not* need any modifier, the codes don't bundle.

Hope that helps,

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## btadlock1 (Dec 20, 2010)

FTessaBartels said:


> You do *not* need any modifier, the codes don't bundle.
> 
> Hope that helps,
> 
> F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC



Nice catch - I should be more observant! 
You should definitely argue that no modifier is required, if you encounter a claim denial.


----------



## elajenki (Apr 25, 2011)

*Oupatient Coder*

I also agree, when a Colonoscopy and an EGD are done on the same day, no modifier is required because they do not bundle.  However, If there were two procedures done on the either the colonoscopy or EGD on the same day, you would need the -59:  for example, 45380-59, 45385.


----------



## btadlock1 (Apr 25, 2011)

elajenki said:


> I also agree, when a Colonoscopy and an EGD are done on the same day, no modifier is required because they do not bundle.  However, If there were two procedures done on the either the colonoscopy or EGD on the same day, you would need the -59:  for example, 45380-59, 45385.



In that situation, you'd only bill 45385 - for the same approach, code to the furthest extent of the procedure. You can bill both codes, but be careful to make sure the situation qualifies - the tumor/polyp/lesion removal needs to be a separate lesion/etc. from the biopsy. But you are correct - the 59 modifier would go on 45380.


----------

